# Mexico Beach Report



## wss277 (Oct 9, 2012)

Took the family down for fall break from Sat-Tues.  Awsemone weather, low 80s and the gulf was like a lake. Got to take the kids out (6,8) twice.  Ended up with 4 gag grouper each trip.   Before we left this morning we caught bluefish between the 1st bar and the beach on topwater. Only bad part was we watched Georgia get hammered by the cocks, kinda reminded me of a normal cocktail party trip.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your good time here!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 10, 2012)

Good job Captain....


----------



## 2degrees (Oct 12, 2012)

Is that a sea hunt 186


----------



## wss277 (Oct 14, 2012)

BX 22 Bay boat, good eye.


----------



## 2degrees (Oct 15, 2012)

I had a Seahunt 186 and now I have a Sea Hunt triton 210.  The rod storage on the sides look similar.  This summer we were out about 25 miles and there was a SH bay boat out there.  I was amazed at how well they were making progress. This was the same week that the "huricane" was going to hit Port Saint Joe.


----------

